# WTCC Cruze Build?



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Completely hypothetical question/idea…

Would it be possible to somehow modify one of our Cruze cars here in the US to be similar to the WTCC Cruze race car?






















Now, I am not asking about a complete strip and rebuild, like these WTCC cars are. I’m asking more specifically about the engine. I wonder if it’s possible to purchase that 1.6l engine somehow and drop it in a good ‘ol “regular” Cruze. 

I also wonder what is being used to tune those things… HPTuners? Or a complete stand alone EMS like AEM or something.


Specs:

*BODY –* Chevrolet Cruze, 4 doors.
*ENGINE –* turbocharged 4-cylinder in line, transversally installed; distribution: two overhead camshafts, 16 valves; displacement: 1600 cc; bore x stroke: 81 x 77.5 mm; compression ratio: 11:1; engine management: LIFE; lubrication: dry sump
*TRANSMISSION –* front-wheel-drive; gearbox: X-trac 6-speed, sequential shift; clutch: AP triple plate sintered;
differential: mechanical limited slip differential.
*CHASSIS –* front suspension: McPherson strut, coil springs, gas-filled dampers, anti-roll bar; rear suspension: trailing twist axle, coil springs, gas-filled dampers, anti-roll bar; steering: power assisted rack and pinion.
*BRAKES –* dual circuit hydraulical system; front brakes: 4-piston calipers, 332 mm steel ventilated discs; rear brakes: 2-piston calipers,280 mm steel ventilated discs.
*DIMENSIONS –* length: 4630 mm; width: 1860 mm; wheelbase: 2702 mm; minimum weight: 1150 kg including the driver.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No and Yes. No - we don't have the 1.6T engine. Yes, since WTCC teams have done the modifications already it is obviously doable.


----------



## Bonnaguerra (Jul 25, 2014)

id see if i could get my hands on a rolling chassis from the production line and id go a transverse mounted RB20, would be so sick


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I should clarify...

I'm not sure that 1.6l engine is even the same engine as our 1.4l. I mean, that can't seriously just be a tricked out 1.4 bored/stroked to 1.6 pumping out 300hp.

I'm thinking it's an entirely different engine. And in that case, how would one get their hands on one? I imagine it would have to come from overseas. So if money was no obstacle, how could I essentially buy that WTCC 1.6l engine and swap it into my current Cruze?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It would be easier and cheaper to buy a 1.6l Cruze from outside the USA and have it shipped over - that way you would also get all the other bits and pieces to match.

Of course, servicing and repairing it would be amusing...


----------



## originalkontrol (Oct 30, 2014)

The other thing I am thinking of is this... those motors are built for all out track racing, pushed to a pretty high state of tune. As such, they would be absolutely horrible to drive on public roads. High strung, clutch killing, stutter buggies.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Holden already has a 1.6T engine in the Cruze, so a Crate Engine and transmission (6M would be best) should be doable and reliable and bolt pretty much straight in. You would need to see if it being in a RHD car causes any fitting issues first.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Honestly the 1.4l would work fine just you would have to make sure you get proper parts and the required mods before you run it. Those 1.4 engines are actually pretty good, not the best but decent for sure. The 1.6 is from a different car in sure you could order a crate motor if you found out what one it is. I seen it on the 1.6 forum on here it tells you. But yeah it's possible anything is with time and money


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Well since this post isn't extremely old, To bore a 1.4L to a 1.6L would be quite a large jump wouldn't it? Either way I wanted to build my cruze but I've accepted the fact it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> It would be easier and cheaper to buy a 1.6l Cruze from outside the USA and have it shipped over - that way you would also get all the other bits and pieces to match.
> 
> Of course, servicing and repairing it would be amusing...


Just some Googling makes it seem like the 1.6 is more likely the 1.8 block that's not as bored out. I say this because the 1.6 and 1.8 are both timing belts while the 1.4 is a timing chain. I'm no expert, but it seems more likely that Chevy wouldn't bother making the same block with a timing belt and chain. Seems like an awful waste of resources. I could be wrong. I just saw that they were both timing chains. Chances are, the blocks between the three engine sizes are probably very similar. The 1.6 with 300hp might be a different block entirely, too. No telling, really.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Well all you would really need is the 1.8 since it's the same engine just different crank same rods and Pistons same head also. Just had higher comp pistons and head work tuning could get close to the 300 on race gas


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

At any stand point if someone were to want a bad ass cruze my suggestion would be buy a TDI and make it a monster. I can't remember what company is working on it but there was one installing twin turbo's on their TDI


> The foundation of the Cruze diesel is the Euro-standard iron-block, aluminum-head four-cylinder with a steel crankshaft and aluminum pistons with a compression ratio of 16.5:1. The diesel juice is piped in at just over 23,000 psi via the common fuel rail and piezo injectors. Although torque peaks at 264 lb-ft at 2600 rpm, 250 lb-ft is available from 1750 to 3000 rpm, and a boot on the pedal brings 280 lb-ft of overboost for up to 10 seconds—the diesel version of IndyCar's “push to pass.” A six-speed automatic is the only available transmission.


 Quote from caranddriver


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Well all you would really need is the 1.8 since it's the same engine just different crank same rods and Pistons same head also. Just had higher comp pistons and head work tuning could get close to the 300 on race gas


If the crank is different the rods have to be a different length also.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> At any stand point if someone were to want a bad ass cruze my suggestion would be buy a TDI and make it a monster. I can't remember what company is working on it but there was one installing twin turbo's on their TDI
> Quote from caranddriver


What size diesel is car and driver talking about? My 2.0L diesel has peak torque of 360nm or 266ft/lb torque at 1750rpm and 120kw 161hp. Unless they are quoting a smaller modified engine I have never heard of a standard diesel with such high torque rpm.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If the crank is different the rods have to be a different length also.


Let me fix that. 

The 1.6 and 1.8 use the same block and the same rods. Differences come from the 80mm bore and the 88mm stroke on the 1.8. Rod specs stayed the same for all gen 3 1.6/1.8


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is the 1.6 engine the same as the 1.6T engine? Obviously there would need to be some changes but are they based on the same engine?

By the way in another thread there was a post of a video road test of the 2.0l diesel used in India and the young lady doing the test claimed the cams were chain driven. As the engine cover was identical to my car I have been trying unsuccessfully to find the specifications on my engine, any idea where I should look google has not helped me any.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

1.6 1.6t and 1.8 are based on the same block


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> What size diesel is car and driver talking about? My 2.0L diesel has peak torque of 360nm or 266ft/lb torque at 1750rpm and 120kw 161hp. Unless they are quoting a smaller modified engine I have never heard of a standard diesel with such high torque rpm.


If you watch this video of the stock line dyno pull it's pretty close to what caranddriver mentioned for peak


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovewhere this thread is going. Only problem I have with the diesel motor is thelack of pedals to play with.


----------



## christguy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

im not an expert but, I don't think its a waste to build a Cruze.... (maybe as a drag car) but, these cars would make a good track car... I mean a tune is getting close to 200hp.... and with the proper lower end support I think the 1.4 could get close to 250-275hp....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JWishnok said:


> If you watch this video of the stock line dyno pull it's pretty close to what caranddriver mentioned for peak


The most gain is at 2100rpm which is where I would expect it to be.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a nice write up on Speedhunters

Racing A World Car: Bamboo's Wtcc Chevy Cruze - Speedhunters


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> Here's a nice write up on Speedhunters
> 
> Racing A World Car: Bamboo's Wtcc Chevy Cruze - Speedhunters


Thanks so much for this was an interesting read!

300hp out of a 1.6 is pretty cool. I don't know a whole lot about racing/auto crossing. As to stating it might be good to race it's possible, the right setup i'm sure you'd do decent.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The weight of the WTCC cars tells why they perform so well.

[h=1]C-Elysée WTCC - Technical Specifications[/h]*BODY –* Citroën C-Elysée, 4 doors.
*ENGINE –* turbocharged 4-cylinder in line, transversally installed; distribution: two overhead camshafts, 16 valves; displacement: 1598 cc; bore x stroke: 82 x 75.5 mm; compression ratio: 11:1; engine management: Magneti Marelli; lubrication: dry sump.
*TRANSMISSION –* front-wheel-drive; gearbox: Sadev 6-speed, sequential shift; clutch: carbon fibre twin-disk; differential: mechanical self-locking differential. 
*CHASSIS –* front and rear suspension: McPherson strut, coil springs, gas-filled dampers, anti-roll bar; steering: hydraulic power-assisted rack and pinion.
*BRAKES –* dual circuit hydraulical system; front brakes: 4-piston calipers, 380 mm steel ventilated discs; rear brakes: 2-piston calipers, 300 mm steel ventilated discs. 
*DIMENSIONS – *length: 4577 mm; width: 1950 mm; wheelbase: 2700 mm; minimum weight: 1100 kg including the driver.


----------



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

I fiat 500 1.4 t make 300hp and Renault R5 turbo is a 1.4 make 300hp civic 1.5 with a turbo make 300hp so there is a way that we can make this Cruze fast we just have to spend some money on it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

eddiemonaco said:


> I fiat 500 1.4 t make 300hp and Renault R5 turbo is a 1.4 make 300hp civic 1.5 with a turbo make 300hp so there is a way that we can make this Cruze fast we just have to spend some money on it.


 Those cars get rebuilt fairly often, so not a good idea for a daily driver.


----------



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a 2013 Cruze LT auto// and so far I INSTALL ( PCV valve kit, I have ported the intake, Big valve spring from zzp, 42 pond injector, MSD coil pack, Downpipe and strait exhaust ( loud but nice), AEM intake, BIg intercooler, Big zzp 4340 connecting rods, This is so far update). I run 93ct and 19 to 20-pound boost, I just bought an exhaust manifold and T3 turbo flange and I am going to make a custom turbo manifold, the car run on the stock computer so far but I am going to get one. I have not DYNO the car so I don't know how much HP does it have with all these modifications, but it surprises a lot of people on the street, it keeps up with a lot of cars.


----------

